# Binärdatei verarbeiten



## carlton (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem: ich habe eine Binärdatei die ich gerne formatiert auslesen/ausgeben würde. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie sie genau codiert ist. D.h. ich kenne die Bytegruppengröße nicht, die Offsetbasis ist unbekannt und der verwendete Zeichensatz ist ebenfalls nicht bekannt. Ich habe zwar einen Editor zum bearbeiten der Datei, würde dies aber gerne in einem eigenen Programm machen. Ist dies, ohne diese Angaben zu kennen, möglich?

Im Editor sieht das ganze z.B. so aus



Öffnen in einem HexEditor:



Hat da jemand einen Ansatz?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Carlton


----------



## sheel (5. Oktober 2016)

Hi

wenn man das Format nicht hat, bleibt nichts anders übrig, als es durch Raten und Herumprobieren herauszufinden. Oder, je nach Programmiersprache etc. könnte es einfacher sein, den Editor zu zerlegen und den Code zu untersuchen; aber legal möglich ist das nicht oft.

Für das Formatuntersuchen ist es hilfreich, sich zuerst einmal folgendes zusammensuchen:
* Welche Spalten gibt es alles, und welche Wertearten sind drinnen (sind ja nicht nur Nummern, zB. "<>" usw...)
* Gibt es erkennbare Zusammenhänge, also dass Wert x in Spalte a immer oder nie Wert y in Spalte b hat
* Gibt es Werte außer der gezeigten Tabelle
* Drei Dateien speichern, die 0/1/2 Datenzeilen im Programm haben

...wenn du uns ein paar mehr Informationen in diese Richtung gibst können wir vllt. auch helfen


----------

